# Thoughts on recip mares ?



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Most of them have a pretty good life, as they have an important job. If they weren't well cared for, they couldn't do that job.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Most of the recip mares I've seen have been very well cared for. They charge a pretty penny for the use of one of those mares (if they're in a repro center herd) and they get the best of everything. With the costs of flushing your own mare, stud fees and all the advance repro procedures used to get an embryo to implant in a recip mare, it wouldn't make sense not to care really well for them.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I can only speak for what I've seen, which wasn't here in the US. I bought a former recipient mare, out of a university program herd. it's government- run, so rules in a private facility could be different.
There they live in a herd, large paddock, are being fed hay and a little grain, being handled daily, mostly by students. They lease the mares to the future foal owner, have no influence how the mare is treated there. Not all return. 
They also have to cull every year, professor believes it's too risky once a mare is over 12, and if course the ones that didn't take. They are being sold to anybody who comes up with the equivalent of 400$. 
The personnel is trying their best to find appropriate and loving homes, but can't always influence enough. 

As I stated, that wasn't here, and not private. 

I hope you'll find her a perfect home soon


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Friends of my family used to do a lot of embryo transfers in the 80's. I once asked what happened to the mares after they weaned the foals. Most are sent to the closest auction or even directly to slaughter. 
I do however know of a few that were used year after year and retired in their mid 20's. Shalom


----------



## TruckingCowgirl (Nov 17, 2013)

I currently work at an equine reproduction facility (private) our recips are very well taken care of. The owners who lease the mare to carry an embryo pay a lot of money ( around 2000-4000) so they time they spend off the facility is good for them too. Would you spend that kind of money and then risk losing the foal to negligence? After so many years though they do have to be sold as younger horses are best, and we do try to get good homes but sadly not all do. So it's a gamble for their old age.


----------

